# Forgeworld Releases 10th October



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Forge World releases 10th October:



> Designed as an emplacement for almost any size of Warhammer 40,000 vehicle, from Chimeras and Leman Russ to Macharius and Malcador-based super heavy tanks, and even the mighty Baneblade, the Imperial Emplacement features a wealth of detail such as ammunition stowage, unexploded munitions, a targeting cogitator and an observer’s position. The base of the Imperial Emplacement has been reinforced with trench plates to act as duckboards, and the scenery piece also features plenty of space for crew models as well as vehicles.
> 
> Model designed by Blake Spence.



































http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IMPERIAL-EMPLACEMENT.html



> First crafted, so it is said, for the Archon Surasis Grief of the Kabal of the Dark Mirror, the Dark Eldar Tantalus is an assault skimmer, somewhat larger and more complex in design than the Raider, and accordingly better armed. Its distinctive twin-hulled design houses powerful engine-reactors slaved to enhanced drives and its unique scythevane armament.
> 
> One of the largest Dark Eldar vehicles yet encountered by the Imperial war machine, the cruel reavers who crew this sleek engine of destruction take delight in mounting high-speed attacks, slicing through the hulls of enemy vehicles and rending infantry into crimson shreds, heralded by the screech of the molecular dissonance fields of its scythevanes and the rapid fire of its pulse-disintegrator armament.
> 
> The Tantalus, designed by Daren Parrwood, is a detailed full resin kit that includes a set of etched brass deck panels. Measuring nearly 11” from prow to stern, this twin-hulled vehicle is a great addition to any Dark Eldar army. With its full rules contained within Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition.



























http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DARK-ELDAR-TANTALUS.html


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

love the dark eldar tantalus nice find


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Darnit... I looked an hour ago and these weren't up yet... damn you beating me to it! :threaten:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I was surprised they weren't up yet when I noticed them. I figured someone would have gotten them up before me since I was a tad slow today. I even waited a while because I was so sure someone was about to post them while I was looking at them...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They've been up since Gamesday.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Not specifically. They where up for pre-sale on Games Day, but now they are up and available to the general public as per the Forge World Newsletter of today.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

xenobiotic said:


> Not really WoT. They where up for pre-sale on Games Day, but now they are up and available to the general public as per the Forge World Newsletter of today.


This. They've only just been put up for sale to the general public today WoT.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was more on about the models themselves, but nvm.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh look, another floating skiff....... how interesting.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Oh look, another floating skiff....... how interesting.


Jabba the Hutt is so proud of forgeworld.....


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm... Unsure about that Tantalus. Do I like it? Do I hate it? Conflicted I am. But one thing's for sure, it's better than their previous effort for the DE... Whatever that bucketful of ugly was called...

I'm going to have to ponder whether this is useful at all before I decide if I like the design...

EDIT: Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhht....... Now I remember why I never buy FW junk... They don't tell you whether it's a transport, a Heavy support, fast attack or nothing... Not going to shell out on neither some book or some mini before I know I can use the damned thing. Pfft.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks amazing, though i imagine it will be a challenge to build up, not a bad price either considering the size and detail. Nice to see FW creating exciting additions for DE from the off,but i would like to see some infantry stuff too, maybe some conversion kits to make trueborn etc or maybe some Talos/cronos variants and some form of superheavy wouldnt go a miss,super/heavy talos maybe?

The emplacement is ok but it wouldnt be difficult to build that yourself so im not sure why they make those things apart from speed for the user with more money than time and ability.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Dang, these look awesome! :so_happy:


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't collect dark eldar but it looks nice . . . stupid question maybe but anyone got a clue when the rest of the forge world stuff previewed at games day is to be released?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd guess within the next month or two... i'm pretty sure they'll all beup and ready to order in time for X-mas.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hmmm... Unsure about that Tantalus. Do I like it? Do I hate it? Conflicted I am.


I agree. Its cool looking but also somehow kind of off...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have always hated the boat look of the dark eldar ships and this one is no different. I think what really gets me is that it actually has a damn sail.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Last year, if I remember rightly, it was the last week of November when Forge World began releasing the first of the models previewed at Games Day.
Case in point being the Eldar Hornet.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the new Tantalus and have to have one!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

nsr250repsol said:


> I love the new Tantalus and have to have one!


....and I will have to blow it to Smithereens!


----------

